# Query related to Immicard



## vkbishnoi77 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi,

I have been granted PR Visa (Subclass 189). Can anyone please tell me whether i have to take Immicard once i land in Australia. I will be visiting Sydney next week.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

No such card exists.


----------



## vkbishnoi77 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi _shel,

Thanks for a quick reply.

Actually i visited immi.gov.au_visas_humanitarian_immicards and hence asked the question.
Please replace the _ with /


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes given to humanitarian entrants aka refugees and asylum seekers, whilst their application is being assessed as a form of identity and proof of status. You are a skilled migrant for who no such card exists.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi vkbishnoi77, 

the visa grant notice is all the physical evidence you get of your PR status (except if you pay for a stamp in your passport). Otherwise it's all electronic .


----------



## Aousien (Mar 3, 2017)

*ID card for visa 189 holder*

so if you have visa 189 , no there is no identification card to apply for or something ? or you need to carry the passport and the grant notice for all your 5 years stay ?


----------

